# "Perfection"-audio-extract!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Here comes an sound-extract of Nick Kymes upcoming _Perfection_ audio-drama, which is a story based upon Emperor's Children in 40k Era. I have really really high expectations on this as EC is my favorites, and Nick Kyme has trashed stories in the past. But as always, I try to keep an opened mind as he also suprises sometimes.

Linky: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Noise-Marines.html


----------

